# I would not recommend my breeder



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Just found out that my dog's brother has sired two litters. The breeder kept him. Both litters will be ready for new homes at the beginning of August. This means that he was breed at around 10 months of age. Hips prelim? No mention. 

They claimed to only have 2-3 litters a year. I've lost count for 2009 already.

This bothers me. I really hate realizing that what I thought was good turns out not to be. The good thing is that I have a wonderful dog whom I love dearly, and I have not/will not recommended this breeder to those who have asked.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

A similar thing happened to us, we thought we had a great breeder picked out, brought our puppy home, and then I noticed that the practices she claimed to follow were no longer true - I could tell just from continuing to watch her site after we had our pup. Then, after talking to another breeder who knows her, we had confirmation that she wasn't following her own breeding goals. It was very upsetting.

Unfortunately there's not a whole lot you can do, but love your pup.


----------

